# Stringy hair



## Gutty

Holaa!!
A ver si alguien me puede ayudar con esta palabra, os pongo el contexto.
Es una descripción de una chica y habla de su pelo.

_Martha was almost six feet tall with *stringy*, dark blond hair_.
No sé como traducirlo.
Yo diría rastas... pero claro, igual es echarle mucha imaginación... a ver si me podeis ayudar. 
Gracias


----------



## Jaén

Gutty said:
			
		

> Holaa!!
> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar con esta palabra, os pongo el contexto.
> Es una descripción de una chica y habla de su pelo.
> 
> _Martha was almost six feet tall with *stringy*, dark blond hair_.
> No sé como traducirlo.
> Yo diría rastas... pero claro, igual es echarle mucha imaginación... a ver si me podeis ayudar.
> Gracias


 
Hola!

Tal vez 'denso', 'abundante', cabrían bien en la descripción.

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## Gutty

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## JDWFball90

Largo y ralo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jaén said:
			
		

> Tal vez 'denso', 'abundante', cabrían bien en la descripción.


No estoy seguro de eso. Stingy significa escaso, tacaño, insuficiente... según el contexto.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jaén said:
			
		

> Tal vez 'denso', 'abundante', cabrían bien en la descripción.


Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo con esta traducción. De hecho, pelo _stringy _ no es abundante o denso para nada, al opuesto. Según lo que dice el diccionario sobre _ralo_, más coincido con ese equivalente. Muchas veces cuando veo la palabra _stringy _ para describir cabello, no lo describe en una manera bella o positiva.

Cuando oigo cabello stringy imagino en cabello sucio, con daño, o muy seco.


----------



## Rafotas

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo con esta traducción. De hecho, pelo _stringy _no es abundante o denso para nada, al opuesto. Según lo que dice el diccionario sobre _ralo_, más coincido con ese equivalente. Muchas veces cuando veo la palabra _stringy _para describir cabello, no lo describe en una manera bella o positiva.
> 
> Cuando oigo cabello stringy imagino en cabello sucio, con daño, o muy seco.


 
Hola:  Creo que la traduccion es crespo o enmarañado, algo que no se puede peinar, en Mexico, decimos que


----------



## VenusEnvy

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Stingy significa escaso, tacaño, insuficiente... según el contexto.


Estás traduciendo * stingy* o *stringy*?....


----------



## VenusEnvy

Rafotas said:
			
		

> Creo que la traduccion es crespo o enmarañado, algo que no se puede peinar, en Mexico, decimos que


No es como el pelo sea enredado sino que... ui....

Aquí  hay una foto de un muchacho (Marilyn Manson) que tiene pelo stringy. Lo ves? No es enredado per se sino que parece muy sucio, ralo, y seco, no?....

No sé si esto te ayude pensar en la traducción o confirme lo que pensabas..


----------



## Jaén

Huy, Gutty!
Creo que (como diríamos en México) metí la pata!
Disculpa por mi mala interpretación!

Gracias a los compañeros por hacerme ver mi error!

Saludos!
Alberto.


----------



## Gutty

No pasa nada, muchas gracias a todos, sois de mucha ayuda!!!


----------



## federerina

Hola, tengo una pregunta.
Si al describir a alguien utilizan: blonde, stringy hair.
¿A qué hace referencia?
Gracias


----------



## Agró

Del diccionario WR: stringy.


----------



## scamper

Like this photo!
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1hAFeyO-65o/SaVSXy9FKpI/AAAAAAAAAh8/4pNw-ceeHfc/s320/lotr_aragon.jpg


----------



## federerina

Pero cómo?? Pelo rubio y grasiento??


----------



## dexterciyo

Cabello rubio y graso. Puede ser.


----------



## scamper

It does not refer to the colour it simply means that the hair resembles strings.

Neither does it strictly mean greasy or oily, however hair that is greasy often hangs in "strings" like the photo.

It is a negative adjective when describing hair.


----------



## federerina

Eso lo entiendo perfectamente, pero no sé cómo se dice eso es español. Con greñas, podría ser??!!


----------



## scamper

sorry, Spanish is not my native language so I don't know.....


----------



## dexterciyo

¿Desaliñado? ¿Descuidado?


----------



## Spug

Hola,

Definitivamente no tiene nada que ver con grasa. Tampoco con descuidado, etc...

"Stringy hair" es pelo largo, liso y fino.

No sé explicarlo mejor en español, lo siento...

Espero que les ayude... saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Pues no sé qué tiene eso de «negativo».


----------



## Lerma

_*Greñudo y grasiento/graso.*_


----------



## TaraRoys

Voy a tratar de describirlo en Español primero, aunque mi español no es bueno.  Despues lo explico en Inglés. 

stringy hair normalmente significa que la persona que lo tiene no cuida bien su pelo, y no lo ha lavado bien.  Estas personas no lo lava muy bien, y la grasa natural en el pelo se hizo los pelos pegarlos.  Gente que no he lavado su pelo por mas o menos dos días empiezan a tener stringy hair.  Por este razon stringy es malo.  Si te dices que alguien tiene pelo stringy, estas diciendo que parece como los no han lavado por mucho tiempo, aunque ya lo han lavado recentemente.  


Stringy hair means that a person doesn't take good care of their hair.  They don't wash it very well, and the natural grease in the hair makes strands of hair stick together.  People who haven't washed their hair for a day or two start to get stringy hair. 
That's why stringy is bad.  If you say someone has stringy hair, you are saying it looks like they haven't washed it in awhile, even if they have washed it recently. 

Aquí hay ejemplos buenos de stringy hair:
These are good examples of stringy hair: 
http://www.independent.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00185/bald-spector_185863s.jpg
http://www.philben.net/images/blog/hippie.jpg






http://cache.lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/07/greasy_hair_scaled.jpg


----------



## dexterciyo

Parece que hay varias discrepancias acerca de la definición de _stringy hair_. 
Según tu definición, TaraRoys, yo me decantaría por _desaliñado_.


----------



## TaraRoys

Pues, pienso que la discrepancia es que hay dos tipos de stringy hair.  Hair que es stringy porque no ha sido lavado, y hair que parece stringy porque es el estado natural de este tipo de hair. De todos modos, ambos usos de stringy son malos. 

Si quieres un contexto de stringy, aqui hay un párrafo de un libro llamado Apocalypse Troll escrito por David Weber.  Este es el uso de stringy en el sentido de desaliñado.

Capítulo 5 Apocalypse Troll
http://www.webscription.net/10.1125/Baen/0671578456/0671578456.htm
A searching fingertip touched an unseen stud, and suddenly the helmet was loose. He dragged it away, and a spring-loaded cable snatched it from his abruptly frozen hands.
 Chestnut hair spilled free, framing an ashen, high-cheeked, undeniably _human_ face. The hair was stringy and stiff, as if long unwashed, but it was incontrovertibly human hair. He touched it shakenly, then jerked his hand back as the eyelids fluttered.


----------



## jannr

Estoy de acuerdo con scamper, no es necesariamente grasoso y muchos morenos y morenas son victimas del mal, no solamente los rubios.  Y, si, tiene un significado peyorativo. Una busqueda en Google revela tantas fotos de hombres como mujeres con "stringy hair." Muchas mujeres se quejan de su "stringy hair" como la senorita que se ve en esta foto, aunque en este caso fue un fanatico de le tele que indico que su pelo estaba stringy.
http://serialdrama.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83451b72b69e201157200591c970b-320wi 

y lo curamos con mil preparaciones que le dan "vida" y "volumen" a nuestro pelo lacio.

Ahora, como se expresa "stringy hair" en espanol?


----------



## ayatolague

Spug said:


> Hola,
> 
> Definitivamente no tiene nada que ver con grasa. Tampoco con descuidado, etc...
> 
> "Stringy hair" es pelo largo, liso y fino.
> 
> No sé explicarlo mejor en español, lo siento...
> 
> Espero que les ayude... saludos.



Perfecto, es lo que estaba buscando.


----------



## dross

Stringy is also used to describe thinning hair, so "ralo" could be used in some circumstances.


----------



## ayatolague

dross said:


> Stringy is also used to describe thinning hair, so "ralo" could be used in some circumstances.



I'd like that you definitely tell me what stringy hair means because I'm getting a bit confused. A person from the united states has typed stringy hair is long straight thin hair, and another one has said that it means oiled hair. Then, who's wrong?


----------



## dross

I think stringy refers to hair's body (flat, no volume), shape (straight, not curly) and thickness (thin); it doesn't have to be greasy. For me, stringy hair could be greasy or dry like straw. It wouldn't be redundant to say Marilyn Manson has greasy, stringy hair.


----------



## federerina

Thank you very much. Perfectly clear!!


----------



## ayatolague

dross said:


> I think stringy refers to hair's body (flat, no volume), shape (straight, not curly) and thickness (thin); it doesn't have to be greasy. For me, stringy hair could be greasy or dry like straw. It wouldn't be redundant to say Marilyn Manson has greasy, stringy hair.


 
Okay. I thank you


----------



## translator.cat

¿Qué tal *áspero*? Y se puede aplicar no sólo al cabello, sino también a la piel.

Saludos


----------

